# Montreal Guitar Show



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Nowhere else in Canada is this type of event held. From July 6 to 8, 2007, the Show will be presenting the finest high-end guitars crafted with art, passion and talent by outstanding luthiers of international renown.

Only 10$ for entrace!

http://www.salondeguitaredemontreal.ca/accueil_en.aspx


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

This looks like a fantastic event. I haven't been up river in a while... very tempting.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

My roomate, who's a luthier, don't sleep since he knows about that festival! I think I will sleep overthere! :banana:


----------



## WarrenG (Feb 3, 2006)

It's about to become the ONLY luthier showcase in the Northeast as the Newport Guitar Festival is being relocated to Miami...


----------



## Stephen W. (Jun 7, 2006)

*I'm there!*

I'll be there all day Friday and most of Saturday. Ruby and Fast Eddie will be on display at Andrew White's table. I'll be hanging around there too, although I may be hard to track down at times. I'll be off looking at and playing as many other guitars as I can. hehe


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

I'll be going as well, if anyone wants company browsing, my girl doesn't want to go.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

i really want to go! but i dont think i will be


----------



## Stephen W. (Jun 7, 2006)

I really messed up forgetting my camera. Because I mean WOW! Drool There are just so many tasty pieces here. So many guitars, so little money!
As well as all the knowledgeable builders.
If you have ever wanted to know anything about guitar construction, sound theory or building techniques these are the people to ask. Collectively, they wrote the book on the subject!
I'll be here until about 4:00 Saturday afternoon. Stop by Andrew Whites table (#10) and say hi.


----------



## WarrenG (Feb 3, 2006)

Well, it was a much better run affair this year than last. It was nice to see the boutique builders segregated from the rest of the MMMIS and given some decent space and privacy. The cover charge also weeded out the purely test pilots. 

A few more soundproof booths could have helped BUT at least they addressed the issue of making them small enough so that they couldn't be shared with competing players. Proper-height chairs would have been better than stools for those of us who like to have both feet on the ground or at least, given the option...

As for the guitars themselves, I found it very difficult to assess their attributes, beyond craftsmanship and feel, since most that I played were less than a month old and weren't even close to opening up sonically. I suspect many sales were on builder reputation alone. Surprisingly, I was less than impressed with some of the big guns at the show: the tone of their guitars wasn't even remotely desirable to me, as a fingerstylist. Way too heavy on the bass. No sale. Some that I liked last year, came up short this time 'round. Strange, maybe it was the weather...

It seems I missed a few tables too. Al Carruth? It might have been because I blew by anybody with mostly archtops - no interest.

Anyway the good news was the three guitars that really clicked for me:


Sergei de Jonge's Jazz Nylon with the adjustable neck 
Tim McKnight's Hickory OM 
John Osthoff's 000-12 Blackwood cut-away

Wonderful tone, super-clean craftmanship, a pleasure to talk to: either the builder or one of their associates.


----------

